# Blackened Bluefish & Curry Shrimp



## ChefDB (Oct 15, 2012)

Blackened Bluefish with finocchio, topped with a handcrafted curry butterfly shrimp, minced vegetables, diced potatoes pan seared in basil olive oil with lemon cane sugar.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 15, 2012)

When bluefish get down in our waters, they become this mushy, inedible, garbage fish. I'm sure they are fine in cooler waters, but not down here. Your recipe would probably be better off using snapper or grouper in So. Florida! BTW, Stoney season opened at Mid-night today!


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 15, 2012)

In colder water they are completely different.  FL is like my second home!  Every time I come down there I go fishing for red snapper and yellowtail!  For the last few months I have been going down there just for the weekends!  I was down there 2 weekends ago and it rained in Key Biscayne/Miami and the keys so I ended up driving west over to Marco Island and Naples where it was sunny and beautiful.


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 15, 2012)

...and yes, I know!  I am looking forward to the stone crabs!  Excited!!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2012)

I love bluefish -- it's a local fish -- but I know a lot of people who think its too fishy.

I'm not a huge blackening fan because it usually overpowers the protein but I think blackened bluefish might be very good!


----------



## CraigC (Oct 15, 2012)

ChefDB said:


> ...and yes, I know! I am looking forward to the stone crabs! Excited!!


 
There has been several nastys sitting off our east coast. I drove across the "Alley" today and the water is very, very high! You can buy stonys for a very reasonable price @ Grimm's in Everglades City. They are usually just off the boats and cooked "this morning". Since they are sold by the pound, I buy mediums, since the bigger ones are much heavier in "shell weight". Some homemade "Joe's Stone Crabs" mustard sauce and your in business.


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 15, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I love bluefish -- it's a local fish -- but I know a lot of people who think its too fishy.
> 
> I'm not a huge blackening fan because it usually overpowers the protein but I think blackened bluefish might be very good!




I don't particularly care for anything blackened but bluefish tends to have a strong "fish taste" so I figured I would try it this way and it came out very good.    I also put a little but of lemon cane sugar in the curry when I was making it so the shrimp gave the fish a great taste.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks delicious! I've never had bluefish but I'm yet to meet a fish I don't like


----------

